# 1st planting today



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Got some lettuce seeds in the cold frame today.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Spinach and peas are good to get in early also. 

Onions are 6 to 12" tall already


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i expanded my garden yesterday. I rented a sod cutter & went from about 15 x 40 to 20 x 60. not too bad for a small subdivision house.
that sod cutter was the best $35 i ever spent.
placed the sod over the spots where the old trees blow down last yr.
tilled the garden today a couple times. 

i'm thinking of planting my peas.
is it too early?
how about spinich & onions?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Lettuce is up and the daffys are open today. Never had daffys open before April 1st.

Tilled the garden and about to put in the peas.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Started next years compost pile, Lettuce, spinach and peas in about 2 weeks. Followed up with beats and kholorbi. Still a little too wet in my garden.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

How about carrots and brochlii? I was going to start planting in a couple weeks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

jimbo said:


> i expanded my garden yesterday. I rented a sod cutter & went from about 15 x 40 to 20 x 60. not too bad for a small subdivision house.
> that sod cutter was the best $35 i ever spent.
> placed the sod over the spots where the old trees blow down last yr.
> tilled the garden today a couple times.
> ...


Plant em all.....


----------

